# "Good Job"



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

That's the reply I got from the woman across the street when I answered her question in the affirmative.
She was walking uphill while I was stopped with my bicycle -- next to a cop. Her question was
"Did you just get a speeding ticket"
"Yes, I did"
"Good Job"

So here's my PSA:
be aware on Centennial Drive: at the entrance to the lab (before the right turn and the subsequent traffic light) a cop on a motorcycle might be waiting for you.
The speed limit is 25mph.
I saw him too late -- I concentrate on the cars that are coming uphill as well as the cars in the parking lot on the right -- those represent the real dangers (to me).

In the subsequent weeks I paid more attention to the lab entrance to see whether I might get ticketed again.
I saw him at least twice and braked early enough.
Today the motorcycle was parked further down in the shadows.
Oops... so I braked even later than the first time which meant I was stopped again.
The cop recognized me from before, so we had some discussion about the why:
"The university doesn't want cyclists to crash here."
"But don't they only hurt themselves?"
"When you hit a car at 40mph it leaves some big dents.
And the people will be traumatized by seeing you after the accident."

I guess I might have to take Claremont down, but I don't like that with all the dark sections where I can't see the road surface.

Anyway, be safe out there.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

The first speeding ticket I get on a bike is going to be framed and mounted on my wall.

The second one... yeah, okay, that sucks. But it's good to know the local LEO's are concerned with the neighborhood's delicate sensibilities...


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

*"Good Job" (PSA)*

Well, now you know where to get one. Just make sure you go over 31mph.

But is it really worth $238?

Any tips how to fight this in court? At least get it reduced?


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

I have spent time at the courthouse in SF trying. They are incredibly unsympathetic. It's also adjacent to the main police station, so they're probably in cahoots. Just pay it. I need to be really careful. I have two car speeding tix on my record now. A third one would be devastating to my insurance rates and could threaten my license. 

You can try traffic school if that's allowed. It will cost even more $$$, but at least it won't go on your record.


----------



## Rootfinder (Aug 18, 2014)

Centennial Drive? I assume this is in California but what city?


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

Berkeley
Haven't seen the cop for a while.
Just a few days ago a cyclist overtook me down on Wildcat Canyon and warned me that cops would "hide" at the bottom of South Park Dr and give tickets to those who "ignore" the stop sign.
Has anyone seen cops there? If so, where do they "hide"?


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

There is another thread talking of how a cycling ticket in NY state doesn't affect your car driving record??

I need to check this out in Ohio. I don't know how your car insurance can go up after you get a speeding ticket on a bicycle. Totally unrelated.

You can get a ticket here for DUI while driving a boat but it doesn't go against your car license.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

I received a ticket for failure to stop on my bike and it did not impact my insurance. I am not sure if it caused points on my driving record. Points on a driving record will impact insurance, no matter how you got them.


----------

